# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Artikel: Van deze gezonde groenten zou je best meer eten

## FRANCOIS580

Om je gezondheid zo goed mogelijk te beschermen tegen de grillen van koning winter staat een gezonde, evenwichtige en gevarieerde voeding met zoveel mogelijk verse seizoensgroenten en fruit centraal. Groenten en fruit zijn een onmisbare bron van gezonde voedingsstoffen zoals vitaminen, mineralen en antioxidanten om je lichamelijke weerstand zoveel mogelijk te verhogen en je risico op allerlei aandoeningen te verkleinen. Maar de ene groente heeft al een grotere invloed op onze gezondheid dan de andere. Van welke gezonde groenten met de hoogste concentratie aan gezonde voedingsstoffen zouden we best meer eten om ons in topconditie te brengen en ook zo te houden?Van groenten kun je nooit genoeg eten, zeker i niet in het vooruitzicht van de winter. Geef daarbij zoveel mogelijk de voorkeur aan biologisch geteelde groenten

Verse, jonge groenten barsten van vitaminen, mineralen en andere gezonde voedingsstoffen. Deze groenten springen in ‘t oog dankzij hun diepe, frisse kleur. Wil je van al hun gezondheidsvoordelen profiteren, dan speelt daarbij de manier van bereiden uiteraard ook een belangrijke rol. Groenten rauw eten geniet de voorkeur. Kook of stoom groenten zo kort mogelijk. Zo gaan de minste gezonde voedingsstoffen verloren. Bio- groenten en fruit zijn dan wel iets duurder dan hun klassiek geteelde varianten maar ze hebben niet alleen méér smaak maar vooral meer gezonde voedingsstoffen dan hun klassiek gekweekte varianten. Dit laatste werd door tal van wetenschappelijke onderzoeken aangetoond.

*Voedingswaarde*
De ene groente heeft een hogere voedingswaarde dan de andere, maar ook hier is zoveel mogelijk variëren de boodschap. Rauwe groenten bieden je de grootste concentratie aan gezonde voedingsstoffen, maar ook gekookt of gestoomd of in groene smoothies houden groenten je in topconditie. Dat verklaard meteen ook de populariteit van het Raw Food Dieet. Hoe verser je groenten, hoe hoger hun voedingswaarde. Laat verkleurde, slappe of verlepte groenten liggen, zij hebben veel minder invloed op je gezondheid dan plukverse groenten die barsten van vitaminen en mineralen. Breng ook meer vergeten groenten op tafel, zij zorgen voor de noodzakelijke afwisseling, waardoor je meer trek krijgt in het eten van groenten.

*Groenten die je meer moet eten zijn:.../...*

Lees verder...

----------

